# Lance wearing Asics? What do you guys make of this?



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

*Lance wearing Asics?*

And in Livestrong colors as well...


http://www.tmz.com/2012/10/22/lance-armstrong-jogging-photo-livestrong-nike/


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

> The charity vows it will continue to raise money for cancer research ...


Did Livestrong or TMZ say that?


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Did Livestrong or TMZ say that?


That is kinda weird that they would say that, but I would expect Livestrong to still raise alot of money for cancer research. I think what they might have meant was that Nike will still support Livestrong.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

I think him wearing Asics is just a snub to Nike. But I thought it was an interesting pic.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Livestrong does not raise money for cancer research.

And according to Livestrong, Lance Armstrong won Tour de France 1999-2005. Ouch.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Livestrong does not raise money for cancer research.


True, and I completely missed that.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

g29er said:


> And in Livestrong colors as well...
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/10/22/lance-armstrong-jogging-photo-livestrong-nike/


And the problem is? I figure if Nike dropped him, he can wear anything he wants.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm more worried that he'll start wearing Salice or Assos glasses now...


----------



## Manh3 (Aug 7, 2012)

He's just wearing proper running shoes. Nike running shoes are a joke, I would rather buy asics or saucony.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Manh3 said:


> He's just wearing proper running shoes. Nike running shoes are a joke, I would rather buy asics or saucony.


Wonder if before all this, he was just wearing re-badged Asics?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

As they say, "if the shoe fits..."


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Manh3 said:


> He's just wearing proper running shoes. Nike running shoes are a joke, I would rather buy asics or saucony.


Yeah, that ^^

Saucony are my choice, Asics is a great shoe too, would never consider Nike for anything running.


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

*+1*



Manh3 said:


> He's just wearing proper running shoes. Nike running shoes are a joke, I would rather buy asics or saucony.


for the Saucony - Nike running shoes suck! Nike as a company sucks! Everything they have is priced about three times too high.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Manh3 said:


> He's just wearing proper running shoes. Nike running shoes are a joke, I would rather buy asics or saucony.


+2 on that.


----------



## jjjdc1 (Oct 3, 2006)

I just looked at the Livestrong site and noticed that Nike is no longer listed as a retail "Partner". The rest of them are still there, Giro, Trek, Oakley, no Nike that I can see. They appear to still be listed as a corporate partner.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

kbwh said:


> Livestrong does not raise money for cancer research.
> 
> And according to Livestrong, Lance Armstrong won Tour de France 1999-2005. Ouch.


This.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

lol I love how any brand Lance ever touched sucks now.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

He looks fat.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

g29er said:


> I think him wearing Asics is just a snub to Nike.


+1

Bit of a dick move really and not surprising. He's been pretty ruthless to those that have turned their backs on him in the past. So par for the course.

Of course Nike may have asked him to stop wearing their gear.....to avoid the appearance they are still linked.

But either way it doesn't surprise me much.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

ecub said:


> And the problem is? I figure if Nike dropped him, he can wear anything he wants.


There is no problem. Lance probably still has closets full of Nikes and hasn't had to actually buy a pair of athletic shoes in years, so I thought it was interesting that he is spotted wearing Asics. Just adding another topic to discuss.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

g29er said:


> There is no problem. Lance probably still has closets full of Nikes and hasn't had to actually buy a pair of athletic shoes in years, so I thought it was interesting that he is spotted wearing Asics. Just adding another topic to discuss.


The second Nike dropped him was the same second that Lance returned home to find 19 boxes of different shoes on his door step (all yellow and black) from 19 different companies.

Asics won.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> The second Nike dropped him was the same second that Lance returned home to find 19 boxes of different shoes on his door step (all yellow and black) from 19 different companies.
> 
> Asics won.


I hope that's sarcasm because right now Lance is toxic. No company in their right mind would sponsor him at least at this point in time. There is no money to be made off of him since he cant really compete in anything. Even LiveStrong picking up Asics as some sort of sponsor would be far fetched.


----------



## Chaz955i (Mar 13, 2006)

*Reading too much into it.*

They just match the decor of the cardboard box he is about to be living in.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> They just match the decor of the cardboard box he is about to be living in.


Nah,even after all is said and done,Lance will still never have to worry about money for the rest of his life.


----------



## Chaz955i (Mar 13, 2006)

g29er said:


> Nah,even after all is said and done,Lance will still never have to worry about money for the rest of his life.


It wasn't meant to be taken literal. My bad for not using fifteen or more emoticons.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

g29er said:


> Nah,even after all is said and done,Lance will still never have to worry about money for the rest of his life.


What is Lance supposedly worth? There are a lot of people looking for their money back.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it means Lance has taste in running shoes.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

g29er said:


> I hope that's sarcasm because right now Lance is toxic. No company in their right mind would sponsor him at least at this point in time. There is no money to be made off of him since he cant really compete in anything. Even LiveStrong picking up Asics as some sort of sponsor would be far fetched.


1. Lance is an athlete
2. In the photo, it APPEARS Lance has CHOSEN Asics to run in now that Nike has "allowed" him to CHOOSE a running shoe finally.
3. If I was a gangster and I saw the gun of choice for Al Capone, I would want that too.

Get it?


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> 1. Lance is an athlete
> 2. In the photo, it APPEARS Lance has CHOSEN Asics to run in now that Nike has "allowed" him to CHOOSE a running shoe finally.
> 3. If I was a gangster and I saw the gun of choice for Al Capone, I would want that too.
> 
> Get it?


Not really. What you said just now is slightly different than your last statement which was, he has boxes of shoes from other companies on his doorstep and implying that sponsors are clamoring to endorse him, which I still dispute. There is nothing to get.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> It wasn't meant to be taken literal. My bad for not using fifteen or more emoticons.


Relax, I'm just responding to what you said.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This thread needs MOAR EMOTICONS.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

superjesus said:


> What is Lance supposedly worth? There are a lot of people looking for their money back.


Lance is worth about 125 million. I doubt his sponsors,at least his major ones will try to recoup any money. So even worst case scenario he loses 50 million, and obviously I am guessing here, but either way I think he will be fine.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> It wasn't meant to be taken literal. My bad for not using fifteen or more emoticons.


And obviously I didn't really think that you meant he would be living in real cardboard box. But I kinda got the impression from your post that he would be selling his mansion or something.....which I doubt.....So lighten up.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

g29er said:


> Not really. What you said just now is slightly different than your last statement which was, he has boxes of shoes from other companies on his doorstep and implying that sponsors are clamoring to endorse him, which I still dispute. There is nothing to get.


This is what I originally said that confused you:

"The second Nike dropped him was the same second that Lance returned home to find 19 boxes of different shoes on his door step (all yellow and black) from 19 different companies.

Asics won."

AKA. 19 boxes of free shoes. He chose Asics. Asics won. I never said anything about "clamoring to endorse" Lance. Marketing baby. Marketing. Endorsing Lance would be a BAD move...clearly. Having Lance CHOOSE your brand of shoe when finally cut free from the shackles of Nike = a FREE advertisement that would have otherwise cost millions. Again, sponsoring him = bad


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

jjjdc1 said:


> I just looked at the Livestrong site and noticed that Nike is no longer listed as a retail "Partner". The rest of them are still there, Giro, Trek, Oakley, no Nike that I can see. They appear to still be listed as a corporate partner.


http://www.livestrong.org/Who-We-Are/Our-Strength/Our-Donors/Team-LIVESTRONG-Sponsors


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

g29er said:


> Nah,even after all is said and done,Lance will still never have to worry about money for the rest of his life.


Armstrong will be bankrupt in a few years


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Good taste!


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> This is what I originally said that confused you:
> 
> "The second Nike dropped him was the same second that Lance returned home to find 19 boxes of different shoes on his door step (all yellow and black) from 19 different companies.
> 
> ...



Ah, yes of course.


----------



## 777 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol @ the people who think he's wearing asics just to spite Nike.

I 100% guarantee that Nike told him they'd sue him if he ever wore their brand again.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

777 said:


> Lol @ the people who think he's wearing asics just to spite Nike.
> 
> I 100% guarantee that Nike told him they'd sue him if he ever wore their brand again.


Do you have proof?

Asics makes a much superior runner to anything Nike does, Lance's feet, knees, hips and back are probably saying thank you to him for finally putting on a quality shoe.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

During the years that Trek & Nike sponsored Lance, they made a lot of money off his name. In my opinion, if they do choose to sue him now, they should also reimburse him for using his name to sell goods.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

777 said:


> Lol @ the people who think he's wearing asics just to spite Nike.
> 
> I 100% guarantee that Nike told him they'd sue him if he ever wore their brand again.


Are you saying that he's not allowed to "Buy" a pair of Nike???????
.
.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Either way, he probably ordered them online as opposed to going to the store to buy them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

g29er said:


> And in Livestrong colors as well...
> 
> 
> Lance Armstrong -- Sorry Nike, I'm an ASICS Man Now | TMZ.com


I would too. He is not getting paid by Nike, might as well use the better product.  And after being unceremoniously dumped by Nike, I would never use their products.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

love4himies said:


> During the years that Trek & Nike sponsored Lance, they made a lot of money off his name. In my opinion, if they do choose to sue him now, they should also reimburse him for using his name to sell goods.


They already did. Like millions of dollars.


----------

